# Any Cubers from Newcastle Australia?



## TerenceKoo (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm looking to get together with other cubers - maybe form a cubing group. I live in Newcastle, NSW, Australia. Are there any other cubers here from my area?


----------



## Dana Neppl (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi there. I was wondering if you had any response to your question? I’m interested in finding a local Newcastle, NSW. cubing club too.


----------



## TerenceKoo (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Dana - no responses from anyone else - you're the first. Where do you live? I'm in Wallsend.


----------

